# Burlap topped table with Epoxy



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Finally got around to finishing this since I don't have to mow any more. Glued burlap to the table top and address some trim peices and poured the epoxy.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That's pretty slick. Where's that piece going?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> That's pretty slick. Where's that piece going?


In the kitchen. The kids destroyed the original finish so hopefully this will hold up better.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

That's a nice lookin' table! I had a friend that built a dining room table and a fly landed in the epoxy at some point and he didn't notice. When he did notice it was too late. It bothered him and he wanted to cut it out and redo, I told him to leave Bob alone, preserved for eternity in epoxy lol


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice! Did a table with beer bottle caps and epoxy when in college. Still have it to this day!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

The table has been holding up well with the two boys. Well worth the effort and mess.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Very cool!!


----------

